# End of the rainbow



## Veronika64

Buongiorno WR ,
Non riesco ad attribuire una traduzione decente a : 
Well, we might be playing towards the end of the rainbow 

mi viene da pensare ad un significato tipo : stiamo per fare bingo, oppure potremmo essere alla stretta finale..

in italiano "la fine dell'arcobaleno" non ha proprio senso.

Avete suggerimenti ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il contesto?


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Veronika64

Il contesto è complicato...
Ci sono dei cercatori d'oro americani che scoprono delle rocce che contengono del quarzo (che spesso indica la presenza di oro) allora uno di loro chiama la squadra con cui lavora
e al telefono gli dice la frase sopra citata.


----------



## Teerex51

According to myth, a pot of gold is to be found at the end of the rainbow.  I'm sure you can render this into Italian in a number of ways.


----------



## Veronika64

Teerex, thanks, but i don't. That's because we do not have any myth like that and every hint to it would be a non sense. :-(


----------



## Teerex51

You don't have to translate the myth. You need to render the idea of being close to finding gold.

I've got to tell you I'm puzzled. When you didn't know the meaning of the expression, you had already guessed two possible solutions. And now that you know what it means you're stuck? 

(As it's always wise to avoid chroonology errors, remember that Bingo was invented in 1929. Just saying.)


----------



## Veronika64

ok...

 Grazie..


----------



## MR1492

Also, the "pot of gold" translation has been discussed a number of times.  I think you came up with at least one of these as well.

andare per il bersaglio grosso
fare bingo
To discover the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> andare per il bersaglio grosso
> fare bingo
> To discover the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow


Hi Phil, I'm sorry but the first link is a red herring. "_Going for gold_, _shooting for the stars, etc."_ are not really germane to _"finding a treasure trove; hitting the mother lode, etc."_


----------



## MR1492

Thank you, Teerex.  TimLA used it and the search function turned it up.  I only did a cursory review and it seemed to fit.  I appreciate the correction.

Phil


----------



## Tellure

Traduzione da rainbow: traduzione in italiano - Dizionari - La Repubblica :
to be at the end of the rainbow essere una pia speranza, essere un'ambizione/un desiderio irrealizzabile

??


----------



## Teerex51

Tellure said:


> ??


!!


----------



## Mary49

May I ask a question?  What is the meaning of "be playing towards" in this context?  Is it a synonym for "be going"?


----------



## MR1492

Mary49 said:


> May I ask a question?  What is the meaning of "be playing towards" in this context?  Is it a synonym for "be going"?



Esatto, Mary.  Hai ragione ancora!

Phil


----------



## Tellure

Teerex51 said:


> !!


Capito 

Un'altra traduzione:
locuzioni idiomatiche 
at the ~’s end nel mondo dei sogni
rainbow - Oxford Paravia


----------



## Pietruzzo

My try: "forse qualcosa luccica all'orizzonte"


----------



## Ezzelino

Traduzione libera (cercando di mantenere il senso)
"Forse stiamo per scoprire l'El Dorado"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

I like Ezzelino's suggestion, though talking of legends and myths, I'd say "Potremmo essere vicini all'_Eldorado"  _


----------



## bibiga

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> I like Ezzelino's suggestion, though talking of legends and myths, I'd say "Potremmo essere vicini all'_Eldorado"  _


----------



## Tellure

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> I like Ezzelino's suggestion, though talking of legends and myths, I'd say "Potremmo essere vicini all'_Eldorado"  _


Anche a me piace!


----------



## MR1492

Allow me to add that if you translate "Potremmo essere vicini all'Eldorado," it would have the same sense as "...end of the rainbow."  So, I think it works quite well.  I never would have thought of that as I was not aware that the legend of Eldorado was known in Italy.

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> I was not aware that the legend of Eldorado was known in Italy.


Me neither. I'd bet most readers would only sense what it means because _dorado_ and _dorato (gilded, golden) _sound very similar. Older folks would be confused because Eldorado was an Italian ice-cream
manufacturer gobbled up by Unilever way back in 1967, when you and I were young, Maggie.


----------



## Ezzelino

Thank you guys,
yes, I thought that "Eldorado" could work as:
- it is a legendary place and it is hard/impossible to reach (like the "end of the rainbow")
- there is a treasure
- the name "Eldorado" sounds like "dorato" (golden) and that fits the context

Nevertheless, Teerex is right, "Eldorado" could be misunderstood. 
It is always hard to translate such kind of proverbial phrases.

Ciao


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Must admit that I've been hearing of "El Dorado" (as suggested by Ezzelino in his original post) and the relevant legend "Eldorado" (my post #18) since I was a child: frankly speaking, Tee  I am a little surprised to learn that you think most readers would only sense the meaning.


----------



## Teerex51

Anja.Ann said:


> I am a little surprised to learn that you think most readers would only sense the meaning.


Ciao Anna,

If I had the time and the inclination, I'd ask random people on the street corner what Eldorado means to them. Remember, you—and many WRF aficionados—are not average people. 
But hey, I've been wrong before.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Teerex51 said:


> Ciao Anna,
> If I had the time and the inclination, I'd ask random people on the street corner what Eldorado means to them.


If you hire me, I'll do that for you and will report back. 



Teerex51 said:


> But hey, I've been wrong before.


----------



## MR1492

Teerex51 said:


> But hey, I've been wrong before.



The way I heard it, you're never wrong.  You thought you were wrong one day in the past but you were mistaken.  

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> The way I heard it, you're never wrong.  You thought you were wrong one day in the past but you were mistaken.


_[forehead slap]_ That's it exactly. I was wrong about being mistaken. Thanks Phil.


----------



## MR1492

È la mia soddisfazione ad aiutarti!

Phil


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me la leggenda dell'Eldorado è abbastanza conosciuta in Italia, visto che sono usciti un bel po' di film, cartoni e fumetti sull'argomento. Semmai il fatto che il cercatore parli per metafore mi fa pensare a una sorta di scaramanzia. In questo caso l'Eldorado sarebbe addirittura troppo esplicito.


----------



## jedna

In my English dictionary: rainbow as arcobaleno, but figurative: the impossible, false hope, illusion.


----------

